# Who is retired?



## olibooger

Just wondering. For reference only.


----------



## RandomElk16

olibooger said:


> Just wondering. For reference only.


For reference or for friends? lol


----------



## Critter

Been retired for 12 years now. 

It was the best decision I ever made 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

I'll be retired in about 45 years.


----------



## PBH

I'm on the downhill side. Only 18 more years....


----------



## olibooger

RandomElk16 said:


> olibooger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering. For reference only.
> 
> 
> 
> For reference or for friends? lol
Click to expand...

It really is for reference. Sometimes I read posts and think, "gee, that guy has a lot of time", or "wow, how do they acquire the time and money to do any of that?"

To be honest I dont have any friends. Work friends I do I suppose.

To be fair, I wont have the chance to retire for at least 30 more years. I like working and need to stay busy. Idle hands are the devils playground holds true with my life very much.

Maybe I should ask, "who has a degree?"

Or, "what do you do for a living"

Both of those questions give me a better understanding as well.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Retirement is just a mindset and is more of a question "who can afford to be unemployed?"

Not there yet, but with decent pay, 5 weeks of vacation, and a 4 -10 work schedule you can do a lot of stuff if you want.

So for the follow-up questions:
1) degree - yes, two in fact.
2) engineer.


----------



## middlefork

Retired in August
No degree
Before retirement, after sales service for an Outdoor related company.


----------



## Critter

You should of thrown the degree part up on top. 

A associate degree in electrical automation and technology. 

I also should of said that I retired when I was 55


----------



## taxidermist

Retired, but working more than I did before. To many hobbies, and friends that need crap done.


----------



## bfr

Like taxidermist I’m retired but busier than ever doing honey-do’s and teaching grandkids to shoot and hunt.


----------



## 2full

Not retired quite yet. 
But I did give my boss my date a few weeks ago. 
I've been able to retire since whenever I want for a couple of years. Have enjoyed what I'm doing, so still going to work. 
Since I set my date, my health went to heck.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

I am 53 and now with 37 years on the same job and still not . The main reason people don't retire is health insurance will break you unless you're 65. even then it will still cost you 700.00 every 3 months. sorry for the bad news.:shock:


----------



## PBH

I have a B.S in Business Admin.
I run the IT dept. I've been here for 16 years. I hope I can retire before I'm 65. These kind of discussions depress me. I'm going to go hide in my data center for a few hours now...


----------



## legacy

I have an A.S. in Business.
I have an Automotive background and I'm a General Operations Manager in the automotive industry.
I'm 42 so I have a LONG ways to go. I just sent my wife back to school so hopefully I can
retire before I'm dead.


----------



## Packfish

2 years. Retired 2 1/2 years early because I could. If you are healthy and can do it then do it. Wife works until this fall so I was on her insurance for those 2 1/2 years. At 65 you can get by if healthy for $125 a month. The only problem I have is with my finance guy that wont tell me whose those people are that he thinks I should leave money to.


----------



## bowgy

I'm at the age where people keep asking me when I am going to retire. I just tell them when it stops being fun.

I also tell them my cell phone will be ringing for a service call while they are throwing dirt on my coffin.

Bachelor's degree with 5 associate degrees, military school in secure voice communications.


----------



## DallanC

Packfish said:


> The only problem I have is with my finance guy that wont tell me whose those people are that he thinks I should leave money to.


Lemme get you my info... :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla

For reference...he wants your inheritance!!! !:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

taxidermist said:


> Retired, but working more than I did before. To many hobbies, and friends that need crap done.


Yeah, same here. Thinking of going back to work to get some rest.


----------



## ridgetop

In seven years I'll be 60 and I'm already planning on cutting back on hours per week at that point and dip into my 401k when needing to make up any differences. Not sure when I'll fulltime retire.


----------



## YoungGuns

2 associate degrees 1 in Electronics and 1 in Electrical and I am a licensed Electrician. Retired 3 years ago. I have my life back and Hunt, Fish, play Golf, and travel.


----------



## bowdude

Will start drawing social security after my Birthday next month. Will be 66 and eligible for full retirement. General Contractor, owner of a Construction Company, no degree. Thinking of selling my company and then plan on continuing to work for the buyer for another year and a half until my wife retires, but at a much slower pace. After a life time of work, I need to keep busy. Least wise, this is the current plan... things could change.


----------



## Dunkem

Tired and retired!! Retired abit early because I went from the Golden Boy to the old meatcutter in a 2 month period. No regrets other than paying out the nose for insurance till I turned 65. And ya health seems to go down hill from there.


----------



## DEVIANT

1st Retirement done 11 years ago.
2nd Retirement in about 1.5 years
Will continue to work at a low stress job (at least as low as one could hope) until 62 then collect Social Security.
Then I'll volunteer and goof off.


----------



## Critter

I thought about getting a low stress job but then as soon as I asked for time off and they didn't give it to me I would quit. 

I like being footloose and fancy free. If I want to go somewhere or do something tomorrow morning I can just do it or go. I don't need to beg someone to let me off of work

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## waspocrew

Dang, I’ve got plenty of years to go! Halfway through residency. 3 more years and I’ll have more control of my schedule. One of the staff dermatologists I work with often is 84 and still trucking.


----------



## middlefork

waspocrew said:


> Dang, I've got plenty of years to go! Halfway through residency. 3 more years and I'll have more control of my schedule. One of the staff dermatologists I work with often is 84 and still trucking.


Good for you! If you are going into dermatology the dumb old guys like me here will pay off your student loans.


----------



## Finnegan

Retired public school teacher. Thought I'd be spending a lot more time fishing and hunting, but the grandkids gobbled up a big hunk of that newly acquired free time.

My retirement involved a lot of complicated decisions - pension, SS, severance, health insurance, investments, taxes...still sorting it all out. But what surprised me was the mental change. I mean, our career is a big part of our personal identity, yes?


----------



## StillAboveGround

Semi-retired... Started drawing SS in Oct.at 63... Still plan on taking people fly fishing...


----------



## taxidermist

This thread brings up a question. It seems some have been able to retire early. 


How many, and at what time did you begin saving for retirement? At the age of 14 I began saving money in a savings account. At 16 (with the help of an Uncle that's a finance genies) began the investment process. Opened up a whole other world for me.


I see todays generation living in the moment and not stashing money away. They need to teach personal finance in the schools!


----------



## Al Hansen

Retired at 59 and half, I have been retired for 10 and half years now, We have to set our calendars a year in advance to try and get all the activities in that we like to do, I spend a lot of time hunting , shooting, fishing, traveling, fithwheeling and volunteering at church. A lot of people will say aren't you lucky !! My answer is no. I went to work every day, days I was sick or days I didn't want to go in but I went anyway. We saved and invested the best we could. Lucky...… no. Blessed …..Yes !!!


----------



## CPAjeff

Profession: CPA
Degrees: Two

I started saving for retirement when I was a teenager. If a person is able to save $125 a paycheck, not including retirement savings, after 30 years having $100,000 saved in an account is very realistic. 

I’ll be retired before age 50, which is 18 years away.


----------



## Iron Bear

Self employed 

Will never retire although folks around me think I’m retired.


----------



## Critter

As for saving for retirement you need to do it as soon as you can. I started in my 20's and then when my company offered a 401K I put as much into that as I could. I lived on my straight time pay check and invested the OT pay. Even when I was married I saved like this but some of the OT pay went to family things but most still went towards investments. I could of retired earlier except I got divorced and that put a huge dent into my retirement plans but I still got out at 55.

One of the best things that a person can do is to go see a financial advisor and tell him what your goals are in life and where you want to be at XX years old. They should be able to tell you if what you are looking at is realistic or not and if it is they can put you on a plan to get yourself there.


----------



## backcountry

My wife and I started saving a fair amount for retirement when she turned 30. Not enough to retire on but more than CPAJeff mentioned. Numbers for my wife retiring at 72 would require us to save closer to $1k a month to live "comfortably". That's assuming Social Security will be paying out roughly 70% or less of current standard of living checks, which is what we are encouraged to plan for.

I'm a Gen Xer but it's no longer a simple issue of not saving enough. I went to school later in life at an affordable University and paid a portion of it as we went along. Still came out with roughly $20k in debt. Between my wife and I we pay out more than $250 a month to college loans, and that's after paying off half to 2/3s of them. She's almost done; I couldn't pay as aggressively as I got sick and had medical bills for almost a decade.

Today's generation is behind on financial milestones an average 10 years if you just account for the cost and time commitment of higher education. We are seeing an appropriate correction (slowly) but remember most of these kids go to college because their parents and grandparents highly encouraged it (I worked in education for a while, many considered it a mandate). College is one of the leading causes of getting behind as cost isn't remotely comparable to previous generations. Some will catch up and benefit but many will become a "lost generation" of sorts. 

Add into that exponentially higher cost of living, relatively stagnant wages (compared to historic growth and inflation) and it explains why many at the end of Gen X and later might never be able to fully retire. Granted, "retirement" is a relatively new concept and may be a failing experiment. 

To first post.... I'm a homemaker and recently turned caregiver. Have a degree in Biology w/ emphasis in wildlife and human dynamics (as much as one can with a bachelor's degree). Was on a solid trajectory when I started getting sick so we prioritized my wife's career. Smartest move we ever made; she's whipsmart, healthy and highly career motivated. 
I worked odd jobs as I was often ill for 1-3 months a year for almost a decade; nearly impossible to maintain a career when that sick on such an unpredictable basis. Depending on how long my mother-in-law lives (ALS-FTD not a good prognosis but highly uncertain) I'll pick up odd jobs again in the future, largely to stuff our retirement savings to their annual max. 

Fingers crossed we can retire at an age our bodies still can fully appreciate it.


----------



## 2full

I'm not retired yet, but have been able to anytime I want for a couple of years. 
I changed jobs 9 years ago. Told them at that time I would stay 7 years. 
They have been very good to me. And have enjoyed my customers. So, I'm still working. 
It has been kind a a semi-retirement. It's work, don't get me wrong. But much more laid back. 

With what has happened the Last week and a half, I'm going to hang it up very soon. 
I've just been waiting for the wife to gets to where she wants to retire anyway. 

I started my 401K back in the 80' s when they first started the program. Kept a good steady amount going in. Then when the matching amounts got going I always made sure I got that money. 
That is a very good chunk of change now. Plus my first company bought out my pension in November. So I rolled a bunch of money into the 401K from that. So that is sitting there making money. 
That way if I pass away my wife is set, the pension would have ended with me. 

The one mistake I did make was that I put wayyyy too much money into company stock. 
Then when the company took a dump in the mid 2000'S it hurt me bad. I knew better, but it had done so great for 20 years and I got greedy and hung on too long. If I had put the stock money into my 401 and my 401 money into the stock instead, I would really be set up. Oh well....... :mrgreen:

I always tell my people to at least put enough in their 401 to get the match. It's free money and if they start young, they will be fine.


----------



## DallanC

I'm curious what people feel is the "magic" number to hit to be able to retire. I always thought a "million" was plenty... but I never considered just how potential medical costs would be. I tried a couple "retirement calculators" that somehow come up with 1.8 million on the low end for retirement.

That said, I cannot wait to not have to clock into work. I'd definitely consult or do contract work on my own terms in retirement, just to keep busy. But having the free time to play with grandkids, take them out fishing and hunting... cant wait.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter

The thing with your retirement account is that you live off of the returns and not off of the principal. However the big thing is to have your home paid off. I feel sorry for those people who retire and still have a mortgage 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork

DallanC said:


> I'm curious what people feel is the "magic" number to hit to be able to retire. I always thought a "million" was plenty... but I never considered just how potential medical costs would be. I tried a couple "retirement calculators" that somehow come up with 1.8 million on the low end for retirement.
> -DallanC


I'm sure it is different for every individual. As my mother used to say it would be nice if god told you how long you will live. I know I am comfortable with less than that amount.

Most people are one serious injury or sickness away from bankruptcy. Last year I had a 3 month hospital stay. Before insurance payments the bill was $650,000 +. It still set me back on my retirement plans.


----------



## backcountry

The ideal is to definitely live off interest, but that's not always possible. Lower-middle class to poor will have to use every penny of it and will likely empty their accounts. We are solidly middle class in household earnings and might have to consider how long our savings will survive in retirement.

As middlefork said, even stable middle class citizens only have 1-3 months of buffer from unforeseen catastrophe bankrupts us. 

If you think you'll ever need assisted living or major medical care than our $1.3 million estimate we were recommended seems low. $5k/per person/per month at base is a scary number but many of us will need it if family can't step up for full-time caregiving. And I can tell you that's a big ask. 

I've seen the cost of major medical even with insurance. I was on the "mild" end of the spectrum but was still dishing out thousands of dollars a year our of pocket. My family members with cancer had scary loads of debt (enough to have to consider divorce and/or bankruptcy to protect surviving spouse, all contemplated while suffering with disease). A long distance family member is caregiving for a spouse with Alzheimer's and other milder health problems....in-home and respite care can easily exceed a couple thousand a month. 

Predicting financial needs for aging is just plain difficult. Be grateful if you come from good stock.


----------



## 2full

We have the "magic number" set aside, and have the house and the mountain cabin paid for. 
We would be fine retired. 

The biggest thing to me is health care. One bad deal can wipe a family out. 
I'm not looking forward to the bill for my surgery last Friday :shock:

I am just plain chicken to retire.


----------



## Critter

A lot of these problems are what people need to plan for. 

I have been divorced for quite a while now and there is only myself that I need to worry about. But I have a very good long term care insurance policy where I won't need to worry about having to change my Depends if it comes to that along with having a very good insurance policy for the above and beyond Medicare payments. Sure, they cost money but my cost for them is being paid for by my investments. When the larger payments come due I just need to call my advisor and tell him what I need and a couple of days later that money is in my bank account. 

It all comes down to the fact that you need to plan for the worst and hope that it doesn't happen like anything. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## olibooger

I have so much to say but dont feel like saying it.

I wish I took any of the scholarships I was offered in High school. Like a fool i took time off and joined thinking I could get school done, see the world and serve. See the world I did do. Serve I did do. School I did not do. I departed with gifts that hindered me for almost a decade and now I am at a cross roads trying to catch up. More so than retiring I just dont want to struggle when my kids get older. 7 mouths to feed in the years to come is going to stretch me thin unless i do something about it. 
That being said, i struggle to make it as it is let alone save. I dont want to fall into the afore mentioned "lost generation" and I dont want my kids to be a product of me being in that category. 
Retirement? Hardly a thought for me. Providing for my family? The only thing I think about.


----------



## Critter

olibooger said:


> I have so much to say but dont feel like saying it.
> 
> I wish I took any of the scholarships I was offered in High school. Like a fool i took time off and joined thinking I could get school done, see the world and serve. See the world I did do. Serve I did do. School I did not do. I departed with gifts that hindered me for almost a decade and now I am at a cross roads trying to catch up. More so than retiring I just dont want to struggle when my kids get older. 7 mouths to feed in the years to come is going to stretch me thin unless i do something about it.
> That being said, i struggle to make it as it is let alone save. I dont want to fall into the afore mentioned "lost generation" and I dont want my kids to be a product of me being in that category.
> Retirement? Hardly a thought for me. Providing for my family? The only thing I think about.


Olibooger I can see your predicament, but this is where you need to see a financial advisor, both you and your partner.

Just as a fyi I was flat broke around 25 years before I retired other than one investment

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

My mom fell over a year ago and broke her arm. Her operation cost $64,000 to pin it back in place.

I have an uncle and his wife in assisted living, $7,500 a month and they are fairly health / able to get around.

Things like this keep me up at night.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full

"Things like this keep me up at night"

That is hitting the nail directly on the head.


----------



## olibooger

Critter, I've begun choking down my pride and talked to my wife about it. When she is aware of my "concerns" or ambitions things tend to happen more often than not. If someone is able to establish an investment into retirement after 25 years, I would hope I could get somewhere near 35 years with similar results. 

I like reading everyone's story or current status and future goals. Especially when there is a level of like mindedness as this forum establishes. It is definitely encouraging. I've heard African hunting trips are nice. 😉 I would like to take a New Zealand Tahr or Kyrgyzstan Marco Polo hunting trip. Hell I would be A-ok in Alaska for Dall Sheep. 

Gotta start somewhere to get there. 

You guys are awesome by the way. Like I had mentioned, I really like to read about how you guys have got there or are getting there.


----------



## Critter

I will tell you one thing that I did and that was to never turn down overtime at work, 6 days or even 7. When they offered us to go to 4 10's so that we could have a long weekend I turned that down, there was no over time in it for me. I went out of town one time and the boss offered me 4 10's and I told him that I would go home and send someone else. That little out of town job paid off a lot of bills, I ended up working 12-15 hours a day with a 6 day week and went fishing on Sunday. 

Granted I had it easier than most not being married or having any kids but if you put your mind to it you can do it. I was watching a very old episode of Gunsmoke tonight and good old Chester told Matt Dillon that he was broke and Dillon told him that if he would just save a dime out of every dollar he would be better off. 

One thing that has helped my hunting trips out of state and our of country is the good old US Savings Bonds that I got through work. I started out buying a $25 bond every payday and then $50's ones and finally $100 ones. That money right there adds up quick and usually if you never see it you never miss it.

It is hard to get started but it can be done.


----------



## DallanC

Unfortunately the future world is nothing like what we had in the past. "Live off interest" used to be the plan. But today's interest rates are extremely low... in fact there are many places in the world right now where there are NEGATIVE interest rates. That's right, you PAY the bank to hold your money.

You retired folk ever hear of "Bank Bail in"? If not, you might want to research it ... and it will terrify you.

Retirement strategies need a huge shift to match the ever changing world. I'll throw one more thing out there, this US debt is going to force a currency reset at some point, with dollars being replaced with something else (Fed-coin?). Owning some precious metals is like having insurance on your wealth.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

While I said interest I actually meant what your investments are returning to you above the principal. A person would be a fool if he intended for a bank to give you much more than pennies on a substantial amount in a bank account. Even at their best you didn't see much more than a 5% return on a savings account and or even a money market account with a savings institute. 

Also while gold, silver, and other precious minerals are a good choice against inflation they should only be a part of what you have socked away. 

I am not going to say just how much I have invested but I will say that I can live comfortably with the return that I get off of it without touching the principal and even adding to the principal with some reinvestment.


----------



## hondodawg

I’m a 45yr old unemployed fisherman. But make a living being an airline pilot. If I take care of myself and don’t medical out before 65 that’ll give me 20yrs before retirement. Would like to only go 15yrs if I’m smart with my money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin D

Live hard, die young, that's my retirement plan!


----------



## Critter

Kevin D said:


> Live hard, die young, that's my retirement plan!


I think that was a lot of our plans until we outlived it.

It is as a older gentleman told me one time. " If I knew that I was going to live to be this old I would of taken better care of my body "


----------



## Kevin D

Critter said:


> I think that was a lot of our plans until we outlived it.
> 
> It is as a older gentleman told me one time. " If I knew that I was going to live to be this old I would of taken better care of my body "


I hear you, I'm actually 60 and self employed. I could probably retire now and live comfortably, but I really don't want to. I still enjoy getting up in the morning with places to go, deadlines to meet, problems to figure out, and decisions to make. As long as I'm healthy I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## Critter

Kevin D said:


> I hear you, I'm actually 60 and self employed. I could probably retire now and live comfortably, but I really don't want to. I still enjoy getting up in the morning with places to goFishing, hunting, hiking, for a drive to look at the wonders of the state, deadlines to meetUtah draw deadlines, Colorado draw deadlines, Wyoming draw deadlines, Arizona draw deadlines, problems to figure outWhat new rifle, caliber, scope, fishing lure, bait or lure, where to go, and decisions to makeSpike, 2pt or wait for that 4 pt, spike elk or larger bull. As long as I'm healthy I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing.


There are all kinds of answers for you to dwell on.

I actually thought that I would miss work. While I did work for a large company I had a lot of the problems and questions that you have now. I think that after the first week of not having to go into work and deal with others problems I found that I was going to enjoy retirement.


----------



## rtockstein

olibooger said:


> It really is for reference. Sometimes I read posts and think, "gee, that guy has a lot of time", or "wow, how do they acquire the time and money to do any of that?"
> 
> To be honest I dont have any friends. Work friends I do I suppose.
> 
> To be fair, I wont have the chance to retire for at least 30 more years. I like working and need to stay busy. Idle hands are the devils playground holds true with my life very much.
> 
> Maybe I should ask, "who has a degree?"
> 
> Or, "what do you do for a living"
> 
> Both of those questions give me a better understanding as well.


I don't have any friends either! We should get together sometime haha.

unfortunately, I think I'll be working nearly until I die because I'm the type that likes to put money towards my near future enjoyment and not towards my later years.

I have a bachelor's in physics and started out teaching high school physics and chemistry for 4 years. Then I got into the brewing industry and now I'm the quality manager at a large regional brewery in salt lake, I'm 33, married, and have two step children that I have about 55% of the time. I'm incredibly lucky to have found my wife. She's an absolutely amazing person in general, but is also very understanding of my need to enjoy my hobbies and have my alone time in order to be a better person in all other areas of my life. With my job, I have self managed PTO, so that helps me with family trips and my own selfish trips.

I don't make a lot of money, so I am generally poor because I like good gear. I started my 401k/roth a couple years ago since my employer offers a bit of a contribution match. I owe my father 20k for a really bad investment that I feel was mostly his fault, but probably equally mine because I was dumb enough to get a loan for it. Other than that, we have our house mortgage and not much other debt to speak of. I'm still young and dumb and flying by the seat of my pants financially... or at least that's how I feel about it. My wife is much smarter than I in those regards.

I often wonder the same thing about many people on this forum... many people seem to have so much time to spend hunting/scouting/etc. So that makes me think they must either be: retired, have no one in their life, have a family but neglect them, or have a family that is ok with them spending so much time outdoors and is a master of balancing their recreation time vs. family vs. work.

The people who have happy families and spend plenty of time with them and successful careers and still somehow manage to be a master of the outdoors are really impressive!


----------



## 3arabians

rtockstein said:


> The people who have happy families and spend plenty of time with them and successful careers and still somehow manage to be a master of the outdoors are really impressive!


Well...you know.....I do what I can. So you work at a brewing co?? Hey buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtockstein

3arabians said:


> rtockstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who have happy families and spend plenty of time with them and successful careers and still somehow manage to be a master of the outdoors are really impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> Well...you know.....I do what I can. So you work at a brewing co?? Hey buddy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ha! I always have PLENTY of beer to trade for those secret honey holes &#128521; and also to just give away to whoever wants it!


----------



## 2full

I'll be calling you !!!
By the way, I like the Amber ales .........


----------



## backcountry

Use to have a friend that worked the line at a bottling facility for a microbrewery in Colorado. He could take as many as he wanted that didn't meet their quality control criteria, often less quantity than advertised. We spent a summer driving to and from Alaska and brought about 6 cases of beer to drink but mostly barter with. It was great. I do attribute it to why we were stuck at the border crossing for 6 hours though.

I have no regrets about playing hard in my 20s when my body was fit as it will ever be. My dad is often jealous as he can't fly fish as comfortably now that he's retired but it's always a compromise, and he at least has plenty of dough to try at that age. 

My body rebelled around 30. Nothing to do with life choices but life altering from then on out. Did the gamut of testing and second opinions like a week at the Mayo. Doctors could never explain permanent vision loss, rare type of debilitating headaches that took me out for weeks at a time, random infections, **** annoying inflammation, etc. It's largely slowed down, vision (peripheral) stable but will always be permanently lost, winters can occasionally be rough but are better and I'm noticeably healthier. Learned to control symptoms, enjoy the many good days and be grateful for all the diseases we took off the list. 

As I've gotten older I'm slowing down on adventures. I use to love spending a week (plus) alone hiking. But as others have stated, I now prefer time with friends and family. I'm lucky to have a wife that loves all of my hobbies (now), though isn't interested in hunting. I don't know if I got the wanderlust out of my system (unlikely) or that life experience has taught how valuable time with your community matters. I'll probably never know but watching friends battle and sometimes lose to cancer, watching healthy people succumb to life altering medical problems at young ages, and watching the "ALS FTD spectrum disorder" alter my mother-in-law every day has definitely shown me you can't spend too much time with your loved ones. I have much more to learn too (never met Goob but really love his humor). 

Live your life to your best and roll the dice.


----------



## ridgetop

As for spending a lot of time in the mountains, I've been really lucky.
I went to Dixie College for two year right out of high school, where I fell in love with SW Utah.
When not in class, I was off exploring the new country.
Then after Dixie, I had the chance to work as a park ranger/firefighterat Zion N.P. and I worked seasonal from March to Oct. for 6 years. Then while on unemployment the other months, I would spend 5 or 6 days a week in the mountains. 
Those eight years gave me a lot of time to get to know Southern Utah. Then I got married and moved North. I have had a very unique arrangement with my wife over the years. Every summer for two or three months, she takes the kids and spends time with my in-law, while I stay home and continue to take care of the house, yard and go to work. I've worked in construction as an electrician for the past 25 years for the same company and have had a lot of freedom to take whatever days off I need or can afford. I've had to take several second jobs (usually in the winter months) to help pay for my hunting and medical bills. I spend most of my winters getting caught up around the house with "honey do's" and then during the spring and early summer, my family and I go fishing, camping and go on other trips before she leaves for the summer to repeat the cycle. It has worked out really well for us so far. It definitely takes sacrifice on all parties to be as well rounded as we are.


----------



## middlefork

So.... How ya'll doing now? Any change of plans?


----------



## Clarq

middlefork said:


> So.... How ya'll doing now? Any change of plans?


I'm thinking I'll be retiring about 50 years from now rather than the 45 I had projected earlier.


----------



## johnnycake

I still predict that I'll be in a position that I could retire in 15 years, but knowing me, I'll probably keep going for the next +30 years.


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> I still predict that I'll be in a position that I could retire in 15 years, but knowing me, I'll probably keep going for the next +30 years.


When I first started working I figured that with what I had planned I would work until I was around 45 and then retire and enjoy life.

Well, life has ways of throwing curve balls at you and you then swing and miss. However I did recover and managed to retire at 55. But a number of those years between were quite lean


----------



## DallanC

Clarq said:


> I'm thinking I'll be retiring about 50 years from now rather than the 45 I had projected earlier.


Go all in on Disney stock. They are pretty beat up over park closures, theater attendance in the crapper, ESPN lost viewership due to lack of games etc etc... when all of this is over down the road and DIS is back on top, you might have shaved a decade off your retirement projections 

I worked for Disney for 10 years... bought a bunch of stock when people were running around, hair on fire during the last big stock market crash aound 2008. It was around 16'ish ... wasn't all that many years later it was in the 120 range.

Take emotion out of investing. Buy low, Sell high... period. Disney will be a big winner for investors. I think its not done falling, so no rush buying in immediately.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full

Retirement: What retirement ??

I was all set to go this June. 

Then in January I got the cancer diagnosis. So I kind of have to stick around for the insurance. 
My wife has insurance with her job, but I figured better keep the double coverage. 
I'm not 65 till next year. 

Now the Coronavirus kills the 401k. I was really well set up.......
This is taking all the gravy off my potatoes for sure. 

Oh well, that's kind of the story of my life.


----------



## bowgy

2full said:


> Retirement: What retirement ??
> 
> I was all set to go this June.
> 
> Then in January I got the cancer diagnosis. So I kind of have to stick around for the insurance.
> My wife has insurance with her job, but I figured better keep the double coverage.
> I'm not 65 till next year.
> 
> Now the Coronavirus kills the 401k. I was really well set up.......
> This is taking all the gravy off my potatoes for sure.
> 
> Oh well, that's kind of the story of my life.


Well that kind of sucks. Sorry to hear.

Speaking of not retiring, I need some more work shirts, any sales on the Carhartt long sleeve T's coming up soon? I need to stop in.


----------



## 2full

Don't have any ads going right now on them. Come in and get with me and I'll take care of you.


----------



## backcountry

2full said:


> Retirement: What retirement ??
> 
> I was all set to go this June.
> 
> Then in January I got the cancer diagnosis. So I kind of have to stick around for the insurance.
> My wife has insurance with her job, but I figured better keep the double coverage.
> I'm not 65 till next year.
> 
> Now the Coronavirus kills the 401k. I was really well set up.......
> This is taking all the gravy off my potatoes for sure.
> 
> Oh well, that's kind of the story of my life.


That's brutal mate. Glad to hear you are doubled up on insurance. Wish you the best in your journey and fight. Don't hesitate to let us know if you need anything, especially during the weirdness right now. It takes a community in moments like this.


----------



## 2full

Just a little update on my health issues.........
I had an MRI last week in my prostate last week. :shock: 
Then had another scope on my bladder cancer this week. 

I had a pow wow withe the urologist after the scope to get the results. 

I actually passed both the procedures !!!! :mrgreen:
Finally passed something. Was a very good day !!
Was a big relief for sure. Now I can retire. 8)

I'm still quite mad about the elk tag thing......but I'm trying to keep it in the right perspective.


----------



## Critter

Glad you found some test that you could pass, but the question is did you cheat? 

It surprised me on the any bull and multi season tags going in a little over 8 hours. 

But there are still spike tags out there.


----------



## 2full

It's kind of hard to cheat on those tests. ;-)
But, I would if I could !!

I can't believe the any bull tags went that fast as well. 
I'll get an archery elk tag and wander around. Will be a good time. 
Been shooting my bow quite a bit. I'll be ready. I have a muzzle deer tag, so I'll have a good fall.

Hopefully the landowner cow tags won't such a zoo next week. Will shoot for one of those. I just hope people understand what "landowner" means. It doesn't give them permission to go wherever they want just because they have the tag. 
The last couple of years that has been a big issue up in our area.


----------



## backcountry

Congrats, 2full, that is amazing news. I hope you are able to enjoy remission and live a healthy, cancer free life from here on out.


----------



## middlefork

Good news! Enjoy!


----------

